# A cover for my folk project. Any suggestions?



## Namba (Sep 26, 2012)

I finished doing this today for a music project I'm working on, though I may not stick with the album name. Anything I should add or take away? Any advice is greatly appreciated (I'm also relatively new to photoshop )


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2012)

Personally i think that background is wicked neat ^^


----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you!  I was quite happy with it myself.


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

Should I be picking up suggestions that the album has Latin American, Caribbean and African influences?


----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2012)

Cran said:


> Should I be picking up suggestions that the album has Latin American, Caribbean and African influences?



Not really, I just wanted to do something that looked cool to be completely honest. I have the original photograph if you're interested in seeing it, because the figure I used was crafted in that fashion.


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, it looks cool enough; as a package, though, 
those are the influences that come through to me. 
I'd pick it up thinking _world music_ 
rather than the broader _folk music_.


----------



## Namba (Sep 26, 2012)

Cran said:


> Well, it looks cool enough; as a package, though,
> those are the influences that come through to me.
> I'd pick it up thinking _world music_
> rather than the broader _folk music_.


Yeah, I've had several instances where the album cover was misleading. I'm hoping it'll be more the mood that it's trying to portray and not really the genre, though.

Also, I edited the cover art a bit. Fixed the font and I'm hoping ya'll will agree it's much better.


----------



## Cran (Sep 27, 2012)

The new version certainly brings the image forward; the text is almost lost. 
Perhaps a bit more contrast in the text colour?

It's the colours and patterns in the image that suggest the cultures, as much as your name. 
The colours in the eye, for instance, are popular Caribbean and African, and the design leans to African.
The colours around the nostril are likewise tropical Latin American and Caribbean. 
The background hints of the darker side of the Caribbean; voodoo.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 27, 2012)

Agreed - the colour definetely has to be different. Otherwise it blends to much into the background.

Looks good though - I love the wild design


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 27, 2012)

I pretty much agree with Cran, I thought world music when I saw the design, which I love the background image barring the whole world music thing.

The background is busy with the swirling color, so the letter gets lost.  To bring out the lettering, you could put a lighter color box or a translucent screen box behind it.  Or a dark screen behind it and switch to lighter lettering.


----------



## Isis (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the riot of colors in this - it makes me think of Carnival in Central America. I especially like the way the animal seems to be outlined in neon lights, like it's a big 3D living sign. I also agree about the letters, and I think you might want to try something that even seems "too simple" - a plain, bold, white font. I don't think it will take away from the energy of the image, and it will be way more legible. Often complicated or ornate fonts on top of images with a lot going on look busy, even if the color is contrasting or neutral.


----------



## Namba (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, I did an update. Had I seen your post sooner I probably would have gone with your advice, Isis, because if this doesn't work then it doesn't seem like too bad an idea. Thanks for all the advice, guys!


----------



## Cran (Sep 27, 2012)

I prefer the last - simple and clear to read. 

The problem with white text against very dark colours and patterns is that 
the white usually appears as dead and slightly dirty.
It's something to do with how our minds interpret what our eyes see - 
optical illusion studies, and one of the fundamentals of the printing trade.


----------

